# BenQ W5000 or W20000? What is your choice?



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

OK after reading a few reveiws on Projectors such as 

- Acer 
- BenQ 
- Canon 
- Casio 
- Epson 
- Infocus 
- Mitsubishi 
- NEC 
- Optoma 
- Panasonic 
- Sanyo 
- Sony 
- Toshiba 

my conclusion for asthetic, function, simpilicity, performance and the most important one the price is the BENQ W20000 i will be ordering it next week unless i change my mind in the mean time.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Hello!

The 5000 is a great projector see THIS
I suppose the 20000 is even better athough more expensive...


----------

